# Are you familiar Augason Farms?



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

My local Walmart (please don't turn this into another Walmart bashing thread) just started carrying food from Augason Farms. Their price on winter hard white wheat is the same as Azure Standard, plus it is already packed for long term storage where Azure's wheat arrives in paper sacks. They also had a selection of #10 cans of dehydrated or freeze dried items along with the grains and legumes. Oh and several gluten free mix items too. 

Needless to say it was a pleasant surprise to see that change, but of course I'm curious as to anyone's experience with this manufacturer.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm familiar with them. Despite their name they are not actually a farm producing the food. They are a conglomerate that buys food from various farms or suppliers and then repackages it.

You're buying a brand. There's no more guarantee of goodness on it than if it came stamped "Monsanto" or "Cargill".


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Yeah I know they used to be called Blue Chip. I was wondering more about what people thought of the taste, quality etc.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

interesting- I am thinking I need to look more in to wheat storage and grinding and the like!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never seen wheat berries or 10# cans of dehydrated food in any Walmart! Our closest Walmart has a small section of commercial sized containers - peanut butter, pickles, lemonade mix, and some huge cans of fruit cocktail, etc. They've also cut the camping and outdoors section down to almost nothing.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Would be sweet to have such goods in all Wally Worlds.... can always order online, but the shipping is horrendous.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Our Walmart is going through a big remodel - so maybe this new line of products is related to that.

Here are a few of the prices I jotted down for the big buckets that are sealed with oxygen absorbers:

Hard white wheat - 26lbs - $12.88
Regular rolled oats - 10lbs - $11.72
Cornmeal - 22lbs - $16.28
Sugar - 30lbs - $25.88
White Rice - 28lbs - $20.64


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Our local grocery store called Rosauers is now carring Auguson Farms products too. They just had a sale on Morning Moo instant milk for 8.99 a can. I also bought some honey powder along wiht the butter powder. I am hoping that they are goo as this will be carried all the time now in the store.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hard white wheat - 26lbs - $12.88
N/a


Regular rolled oats - 10lbs - $11.72
50 pounds 32.79 last week

Cornmeal - 22lbs - $16.28

25 pound 16.79 last week


Sugar - 30lbs - $25.88
25 pounds FM price only 16.99 (all other store near 22 to 26 dollars) yesterday

White Rice - 28lbs - $20.64 
50 pounds 27.99 yesterday.

I never beat lower 48 prices must be old stock and prices to rise soon
coffee 17.99 34 oz folgers.

__________________


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Wags...sounds like your Walmart is a 'good' one, ours bites when it comes to food. The Super Walmart by the airport isn't any better.
Our Winco orders for us but alas the items only come in bags not buckets.

We get our Rice (Jasmine) at our local (20 miles away) Asian store 50# for $32.00.
We're going there next weekend and I'm so excited...50# of Rice, 1 case of Coconut Cream and a mondo huge bottle of Soy Sauce are on my list.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I can find some of those items cheaper elsewhere - but when I factor in the cost to store with oxygen absorbers too their prices are decent and its less than a 3 mile drive.

We tried some of the taco tvp last night - it was pretty good and we will be trying additional flavors (we are vegetarians) since we prefer to eat what we store.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Can you give us a hint on the where abouts of that Walmart?
I'd love some flavored TVP, we make our own flavors but sometimes it's be nice to have a shortcut. I found a recipe for making TVP but its kind of expensive with the price of good Tofu.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Marinemontatt- request to share how to flavor TVP


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

It's the Walmart in Lebanon - the only one in either Linn or Benton counties. I have noticed in the past others that seem to be stocking up and after one particular newscast someone even walked by my cart and commented that I must have been listening to the news.  Don't know if there was a petition for them to carry these items, or if it was a planned part of the remodel.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Wags, Thanks! I know where that wally is, we used to race in Lebanon.
We'll be in Tangent sometime this next week, I think we'll take the long way home by way of Walmart.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I think Augason Farms might be located near the Hidden Valley Ranch


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> I think Augason Farms might be located near the Hidden Valley Ranch


Good one


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've never seen wheat berries or 10# cans of dehydrated food in any Walmart!


You've never been in a Utah Walmart, obviously LOL :grin:

It was quite a shock when I moved here and found that all the WalMarts have aisle upon aisle of #10 cans, water storage systems, food rotation shelving, etc.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Their Morning Moo milk is the best powdered milk substitute I have ever had. I wish our local place carried it.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

try this... a local scout group purchased this for a raffle:

Augason Farms 1 year supply 

Free shipping and it comes with a grain grinder. I did notice there was no manual can opener.:smack


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What is in the Morning Moo? Wondering if it is hydrogenated something or other. Also, anyone check the salt content of their prepared foods? Saw them on a sale sheet, but wasn't familiar with them-


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

bluemoonluck said:


> You've never been in a Utah Walmart, obviously LOL :grin:
> 
> It was quite a shock when I moved here and found that all the WalMarts have aisle upon aisle of #10 cans, water storage systems, food rotation shelving, etc.


Wow! When I think what I've paid in shipping for wheat in buckets and bags, and for 10# cans of dehydrated and freeze dried foods, etc...it brings a tear to my eye. Enjoy having all that available!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

What is wrong with my man and I...I swear we can't seem to visit the right Walmarts.
We were in Utah last June, went to two Walmarts looking for sandals for hubby and checked to see if they carried Wheat and found ZILCH. (maybe the problem was that we were visiting stores in the 'well to do' neighborhoods? Brother and Sis got smart and moved out of the 'felony flats' areas of SLC)


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Was just at Walmart and got the last of the wheat and the rest of the LTS stuff looked pretty picked over too.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> *I've never seen wheat berries or 10# cans of dehydrated food in any Walmart! * Our closest Walmart has a small section of commercial sized containers - peanut butter, pickles, lemonade mix, and some huge cans of fruit cocktail, etc. They've also cut the camping and outdoors section down to almost nothing.


I haven't either, although I've looked for them. I've even checked at Sams clubs and never seen wheat berries.


----------

